
The Single Open Intermediate Language Initiative - iwillrunoutofsp
http://soil-initiative.org/
======
bediger4000
Is this different from initiatives of the past, like the Open Software
Foundation's ANDF
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_Neutral_Distribut...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_Neutral_Distribution_Format))?

The "soil-initiative.org" URL causes Chrome some heartburn when I try it: too
many redirects.

~~~
lioeters
Yeah I'm also seeing the redirect issue with the link, going back and forth
between root and www domains.

It does reach the site from: [http://www.soil-
initiative.org/](http://www.soil-initiative.org/)

\---

Here's a document that goes more into detail:

[http://soil-initiative.org/prospectus.pdf](http://soil-
initiative.org/prospectus.pdf)

So far it seems to be a long-term plan to build on the work of WebAssembly,
towards a vision of a single infrastructure to "support all major languages on
all major platforms".

~~~
bediger4000
That link went nowhere. Sounds quite close to ANDF. $20 says it ends up the
same way: couple of guys work on it for 18 months, make some, but not a lot of
progress, there's a PDF or two of conference talks, and it stalls out.

